# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Quelle porte utiliser ?

## didir

Bonjour  tous, J'ai un projet  raliser concernant la modlisation de processus mtiers sur Activiti, plus prcisment l'objectif tant d'automatiser un processus de gestion de stage dans une cole d'ingnieur.

Le processus contient les tapes suivantes : 
	soumission de loffre de stage par ltudiant (informations comme sujet de stage, nom entreprise, dates, etc), 

	approbation du sujet par le responsable pdagogique. Si le sujet nest pas assez dtaill, le responsable pdagogique demande  ltudiant 
dapporter des prcisions.

	vrifications des informations  administratives par le service des stages. Sil manque des informations (par exemple, mail du tuteur), le service de stage demande  ltudiant de modifier sa demande de convention.

	Aprs la validation pdagogique et administrative, ltudiant peut imprimer la convention. Il la fait signer par lentreprise et la dpose aux services de stage (qui enregistre le fait que la convention a t signe).

	laffectation du tuteur (ltudiant peut indiquer un tuteur, sinon le stage est propos  tous les tuteurs) 

	Le responsable administratif choisit une date de soutenance et la communique au tuteur et  ltudiant.

	envoi du rapport de stage. Si le rapport nest pas envoy une semaine avant la date de soutenance, des rappels sont envoys  ltudiant. Si le rapport nest pas envoy 3 jours avant la soutenance, le tuteur est notifi. Si le rapport nest pas envoy avant le jour de la soutenance, le responsable pdagogique est notifi.

	Aprs la  soutenance, la note de stage est enregistre par le tuteur 

	toutes les informations importantes lies au stage (entreprise, sujet, mots cls pour le sujet, tuteur dans lentreprise, contact) seront enregistres dans une base de donnes facilitant la recherche de stages pour les tudiants des promotions suivantes et les statistiques.

J'ai fait l'essentiel, mais je ne vois pas vraiment comment modliser l'tape d'envoi du rapport de stage, en particulier quelle porte serait la plus approprie.

Ici vous pouvez voir une photo de mon processus:

----------

